# Any one going to Crufts ?



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
We went to Crufts for the first time last year and thought it was fantastic :wiggle::wiggle:
Is any one going this year ?
What day are the Golden's shown ?
Thanks :smooch:


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

We'll be going again this year, I think gundog day is friday March 7th


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gundog day is just as Powderpuff said, I'm there again this year; I'll definitely be heading over to the main ring to watch the Souther Golden retriever display Team too.


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

Any one showing at Crufts ?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I reeeeally wanted to go but will be on my teaching placement by then so unfortunately can't...one day I'll get there!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

next year it's a Saturday so you'll have no School. I'm thinking of staying up there next year there is just to much to see in one day, p.s I'll take lot of pics for you


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

YEY!! Sunday!! No school!! 

RIGHT...you have my word...next year, Ill see you there!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I've cleared my credit card especially for the trip, I was taking my niece but she has to work so I guess theres loads more room in the car to fit shopping lol


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe in a dream someday I'll get to go. The funny thing with the internet is there are people from all over the world on here. When I see is anyone going to Crufts and someone saying they want to stay two days I have to remind myself of that. Being here in the middle of the United States it is a bit of a hop skip and jump to get there.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

last year I had lunch with some Lady's from Canada, and the year before drinks with a south African, they hadn't come especially for the show but once they knew it coincided with their visit they just had to attend


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we are going as both hubby and I are off work that week 
we would love to be showing but Ruby is not old enough 
maybe another time 
we get all day to shop for goodies for her though so wooo hoooo :banana:
:wiggle:


----------

